
GitHub Checks API - plurby
https://developer.github.com/changes/2018-05-07-new-checks-api-public-beta/
======
f2n
These look really nifty. I'm hoping GitLab will add similar. I particularly
like that the build can be failed due to a specific line. I've noticed that
all of the CI output can be confusing for some, and it becomes difficult to
suss out the specific error messages amid all the other output.

